# Which audio server driver



## bbgdesigns (Jun 20, 2013)

So.... I want to use a wireless microphone to talk through my 3 axis skull. I'm wondering what audio server driver you guys have used that will do the trick. Right now Im looking at the Cowlacious Designs driver and the Frightprops pico talk with the preamp, which is way more money. Do I need all that or would the Cowlacious be fine? Would I need a preamp with the Cowlacious Scary Terry driver?


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Hey I don't know what you decided to do, but building you own is really not that hard, and it will only cost a few $ (under $10) if you are looking to save money. If you need help getting started let me know.


----------



## mikeythemars (May 10, 2008)

I have used a number of audio servo drivers, including the Scary Terry Cowalcious one as well as the one from AudioServoController.com. The best I've tried and now use for my fully animated Bucky (tri-axis skull and servo based three degrees of freedom moving arms) is the auto talk board from Blue Point Engineering. It is _much_ more sensitive and adjustable than the others, the precision of the resulting jaw movement is fantastic (Blue Point states both Disney and Universal use this board for some of their animatronics).


----------

